# Echo pictures



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Heres some pictures of Echo. Hes 5 months now.

Has anyone seen the line on the beak like this before?










Sitting high in his homemade tree










Helping play on the xbox










Doing my husbands beard










and looking hansom


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

He's Beautiful! I haven't seen a line like that before, but I am sure someone on here can help with that... in the meantime, I will heap praise on Echo... he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Heres a better picture of his beak...........


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

He is a cutie.
I'm not an expert on cockatiels beaks but l noticed my new baby tiel Sunny has a stripe like that on his/her's beak as well, it is right down the center of the beak.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

He is stunning!! What type is he....a white face....?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

He is a whiteface pearl pied, and that on his beak is just a lucky colouring! hehe, pieds will have odd colourd beaks and toenails 

Hes handsome


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aint he sweet and i like the homemade tree


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

echo is a beautiful whitefacy cuty


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The stripe is another result of your bird being pied  At 5 months old, if the pattern on the back of Echo has not changed...meaning pearled feathers being replaced with solid colored feathers) there is a chance the bird is a female.


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww what a handsome chap


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Your tiel is very lovely


----------

